
‘Corporate America Has Failed Black America’ - adrian_mrd
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/06/business/corporate-america-has-failed-black-america.html
======
adrian_mrd
“In technology, there are zero black members of the senior leadership teams of
Facebook, Google, Microsoft and Amazon.

In total, there are just four black chief executives among the 500 largest
companies in the country.” - from the article

~~~
cheez
impressive

